# TwinCAT und Win7 64Bit



## Voxe (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun die Ehre in Win7 64Bit einzusteigen.

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten obwohl das Thema schon lief. Ist aber immer wieder eingeschlafen ohne richtige Ergebnisse, also Sorry vorab an die Mods.

Als Antwort aber bitte nicht, warte bis TwinCAT 3 da ist.*ROFL*

Also, ich weiss, auch andere haben ihre Probleme mit 64bit (z.B. Hochsprachen) die man aber lösen oder umgehen kann.

Die Sache mit dem XP-Mode habe ich schon durch und finde es nicht als gute Lösung und will da nicht hängen bleiben. Allein deswegen, weil dann meine Hochsprache auch im XP-Mode laufen muss, um per ADS kommunizieren zu können. (bzw. um Tests fahren zu können, debuggen).

Habe es irgendwie geschafft Ver. 2.10 unter 64Bit zu installieren, brauche aber 2.11 um aller EtherCAT - Möglichkeiten zu haben.

Hoffe hier ist jemand, der den Quick-Fix in der Tasche hat.

Grüße, Voxe


----------



## Neals (23 Mai 2011)

Es gibt ein TwinCAT x64 Engineering für 64bit. Darin ist dann ein SystemManager, das PLC Control, welche immernoch 32bit Anwendungen sind aber unter 64bit laufen. Außerdem ist darin noch ein 64bit ADS Router enthalten, mit dem du dann andere 32bit Geräte Konfigurieren kannst.

Es gibt keine 64bit TwinCAT Runtime und eine solche wird es auch nur mit TwinCAT 3 geben. Das TwinCAT x64 Engineering kann man nicht in "Run" schaltet. Es gibt dort nur den Konfig-Mode.

Alles andere mit Virtualisierung etc. ist nicht echtzeitfähig.


----------



## uncle_tom (23 Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich war neulich beim Beckhoff Automation Update, da wurde eine 2.11er Twincat Version für 64-Bit angekündigt. Eine Vorabversion soll es wohl schon am FTP-Server geben.

Bei dieser 64-Bit Version gibt es aber keine Runtime (nur Config-Modus) !!!

Diese Version ist somit nur für einen Projektierungsrechner gedacht !


----------



## Voxe (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo @Neals,

wo bekomme ich diese Engeneering her, ist es bei Beckhoff erhältlich ???

Gruß :TOOL:


----------



## Voxe (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo @ uncle_tom,

das werde ich gleichmal versuchen, bzw. suchen.

Ist besser wie nix, dann habe ich schon einmal die aktuelle Version im Win 7.

Hoffe aber der Thread läuft noch etwas, denke andere haben die gleichen Fragen.

Gruß


----------



## Neals (23 Mai 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Hallo @Neals,
> 
> wo bekomme ich diese Engeneering her, ist es bei Beckhoff erhältlich ???
> 
> Gruß :TOOL:



Frag doch mal den Beckhoff Vertriebler deines Vertrauens...


----------



## Voxe (23 Mai 2011)

*ROFL*

beim letzten Eintrag musste ich schon schlucken.

Ein cooler Satz wäre auch, rufe doch beim Support an. Aber ja, aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Damals, als ich dort an einer Schulung teil nahm. OK, es hatte etwas gutes, ich konnte basteln. Der Trainer, hat auch was gelernt.

Es gibt aber auch den Spruch : "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr".

Nur, in diesem Thema geht es mir um Lösungen. :TOOL:

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## gloeru (23 Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach macht es nicht Sinn, dass du ein 64bit OS einsetzt. Denn alle die Tools von Beckhoff wurden ja nur irgendwie angepasst, und sicherlich nicht für 64bit durchoptimiert.

Windows 7, 32bit, mit Runtime funktioniert bei mir bisher störungsfrei, einzig mit der Rechteverwaltung ist (war?) TwinCAT vor einem halben Jahr noch nicht sauber...

Ich nutze zum programmieren den VMware-Player mit einem XP 32bit, aber bitte nur zum Arbeiten und üben brauchen  (Und man kann noch paar andere coole Sachen machen mit VM's)


----------



## Neals (12 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> beim letzten Eintrag musste ich schon schlucken.
> 
> ...



So Herr Voxe, das x64 Engineering gibts jetzt zum Download: http://www.beckhoff.de/tcatweb/twincat_download.aspx


----------



## onikos (23 Januar 2013)

gloeru schrieb:


> Ich nutze zum programmieren den VMware-Player mit einem XP 32bit, aber bitte nur zum Arbeiten und üben brauchen



Was bleibt denn noch? Was sollte man damit denn nicht machen?


----------

